# Rubber lip pleco?



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone own this kind of pleco ? If so, what were your experience with these fish?

I bought it for my 20 gal tank... but I read that they grow up to 5'' max. Is that true? 



By the way I bought it from petsmart.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Any one?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

From what I heard they can be shy and stay around 4-5in.


----------

